# أسرار المحرك الكهربائي...ضروري!!!



## pic2007 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية طيبة للجميع

هنا طاقة متجددة دائما انها لا تنضب أبدا لكنها لم للأسف حتى الآن لم تستغل لمصلحة الجميع
و بعد ان تسارعت الأحداث مؤخرا ولان كامل الأقنعة سقطت!!









*Electric motor secretshttp://arab-training.com/vb/t30340.html DVD by Peter   Lindemann*
English | 720x400 | MPEG4 | 29.97fps 1441kbps | MP3 128kbps | 1.48GB
_Genre: eLearning_


Laying dormant within the modern electric motor  is a deep, dark secret. For the last 176 years, that secret has held the electric motor  to its present level of performance. But in 1975, a quantum leap in electric motorhttp://arab-training.com/vb/t30340.htmlhttp://arab-training.com/vb/t30340.html design was made by an American inventor named Bob Teal. Teal's Magnipulsion Engine produced COPs between 8 and 10. Using lab demonstrations, patents, diagrams, and private documents, Dr. lindemann takes you on a trip through the history of electric motors , resurrecting the secret of Magnipulsion, and revealing the future of electric motor http://arab-training.com/vb/t30340.html design. (2 hrs 30 minutes) 
"In his DVD presentation, drawing on 30 years of his own research and development, Peter Lindemannhttp://arab-training.com/vb/t30340.html explains in simple terms what back EMF is, and how one can build motors and generators that do not involve back-EMF. He asserts that such designs can improve upon the most effective motors of today by many-fold, not just a few percent."

*More info:*
_http://peswiki.com/index.php/Review:Electric_Motor_Secrets_DVD_by_Peter_Lindema nn


ملفات التحميل:



*Download Fileserve:*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WNUZNP...rets.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vr74JN...rets.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7DZcHv...rets.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/aDTJXG...rets.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NCxrJ4...rets.part5.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/KxH6yD...rets.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/y3kPN2...rets.part7.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Kp5EVk...rets.part8.rar


Filesonic.com
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87473521/Ele...crets.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87473593/Ele...crets.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87473587/Ele...crets.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87474379/Ele...crets.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87475159/Ele...crets.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87475183/Ele...crets.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87475993/Ele...crets.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/87475081/Ele...crets.part8.rar

Duckload.com
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941527/E...crets.part1.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941535/E...crets.part2.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941528/E...crets.part3.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941529/E...crets.part4.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941532/E...crets.part5.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941539/E...crets.part6.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941553/E...crets.part7.rar
http://www.duckload.com/download/2941542/E...crets.part8.rar

رابط تحميل تورنت 
http://ca.isohunt.com/download/116510093/f1130bb88117c6484bab049db152df41605d56a5.torrent


أتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم وفي الواقع فان الجزء الثاني Electric Motor Secrets2 DVD  سيثير جدل أكبر لأنه يتناول محرك طاقة مجانية!!!
وسأكون شاكرا لمن يضيف هذا الجزء منكم وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هذا؟
لن نحمل ملف من ثمانية أجزاء لمجرد أنك تراه ملف جيد!
أعطنا مقدمة عنه، وحبذا لو رابط يعمل حتى نعرف عم تتحدث


----------



## pic2007 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*جدال حتى قبل مشاهدة الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> ما هذا؟
> لن نحمل ملف من ثمانية أجزاء لمجرد أنك تراه ملف جيد!
> أعطنا مقدمة عنه، وحبذا لو رابط يعمل حتى نعرف عم تتحدث


لك ان تفهم ما تشاء فهذه وجهة نظرك ولك كامل الحق في هذا

صورة من الفيديو:





اما النبذة عن المشاركة فهي كانت:


pic2007 قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> 
> 
> *Electric motor secrets DVD by Peter Lindemann*
> ...



ألست أخي تفهم الانكليزية بشكل كاف؟ كما اظن؟
وبما انه فيديو تعليمي فان حجمه سيكون كبيرا؟ اليس كذلك؟
ثم انه وجب توفير "النقاش" حول الموضوع لحين مشاهدته وخصوصا اذا علمنا ان الجزء الثاني هو حول هذه "المحركات المزعومة" على تعبيرك

وربما لانه لحسن الحظ قلا يمكنك حذف هذا الموضوع كما يحلو لك مثل البعض!!!

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

باختصار شديد فان الفيديو يتحدث عن اسرار المحرك الكهربائي!!!
ولمن لا يملك الوقت الكافي لمشاهدته، ارجو له متسعا من الوقت لمشاهدته فستربح وهذا أكيد!!!

هذه هي مزاعمي!!!

وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ماذا تريد يا سيد بيك؟
أنت لم تضع مقدمة أو نبذة مختصرة عن الأساس العلمي عن اكتشاف السيد ليندمن
كل ما وضعته مجموعة من الروابط ثلثيها لا يعمل
إن التحميل فقط استغرق مني ما يقرب من نصف يوم
والفيديو نفسه يفوق الساعتين
ونحن أوقاتنا ثمينة
فهل كنت تتوقع أن تتم المشاهدة ومن ثم المناقشة بمجرد أن تضع موضوعك، الذي لم تقنعنا أصلا لماذا تنصحنا بمشاهدته؟

نعم أنوي مشاهدة الفيديو، ولكن علي أن أجد الوقت لهذا أولا!!

ما هذا؟
أسلوبك في الحوار غير مقبول


----------



## pic2007 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ماذا تريد يا سيد بيك؟
> أنت لم تضع مقدمة أو نبذة مختصرة عن الأساس العلمي عن اكتشاف السيد ليندمن
> كل ما وضعته مجموعة من الروابط ثلثيها لا يعمل
> إن التحميل فقط استغرق مني ما يقرب من نصف يوم
> ...


حسنا ارجو لكم جميعا وقتتا ممتعا لمشاهدة الفيديو
السيد زملكاوي فخلال ايام قليلة ربما بومان فقط سيتم الاعلان عن الفيديو الثالث في هذا المجال!!
ونحن هنا لم نناقش الفيديو الاول بعد!
ربما اكون مشغول في هذه الايام
لكن هذا لن يمنع احدا من التعليق على الفيديو الاول
وشكرا سلفا.


----------



## mahom (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

